# Jet JWBS-18QT 3hp Review



## cgwendling (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought this saw about three weeks ago to start resawing reclaimed wood. It is also will compliment a smaller delta that I use for the little pieces that it works so well for.

Unpacking the crappy crate took a pair of gloves and a couple of tugs, but the saw was fortunatly in pristine condition. 

Assembly took all of ten minutes. Wiggle the table over the blade, drop it on the trunion, thread the hand nuts on the bolts tighten, bolt fence rails on, bolt the two pieces of the fence together, done.

Alighnment took another hour. The stock blade cut so crooked that I had to move the trunion in the holes and adjust the fence to the max to get it to rip straight. This made the mitre slot useless.

I ordered the woodslicer blades the same day as I picked up the saw but they were still five days out.

The stock blade was a three tpi resaw blade but it was a hopeless piece of steaming crap.

Five days later, woodslicer blades show up. I have to reset the table, and the fence but man what a difference. Seven and a quarter inch oak resawed like I could only dream about. 

Since setup I have resawn about one hundred feet of seven to eight inch wood, various species, and close to two sixty of four to six inch wood. The saw is whisper quiet with no vibration, and saws everything I threw at it with no hesitation. With the woodslicer blades it saws true, straight, and fast.

The one problem with the saw that I have is that the table angle setting setup is fiddly to the point that I will never move it off ninety degrees often. There are some plastic levers that tighten the blade bearings once set and I don't see lasting very long but other than those two niggles I am more than pleased with this purchase, so far.


----------



## cgwendling (Feb 18, 2011)

Picture?


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I have the earlier version, 1 1/2 hp, bought it used but not a scratch on it
It easily cuts 10" hard maple. maybe a little slower then 3hp would do.
The newer one like you have has some nice features, like the blade quick tension lever, and what looks like a easier to adjust lower blade guides.
No plastic levers, the table has a 90 degree stop that works good, and the fence works good.
I got several blades with the saw, most unused. I have been using a Lenox bimetal 1" 3tpi great resaw results with that one.
Congrats on your new saw!


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the 18QT, 3HP also and love it. I have been using it for at least 4 years now with no problems. Smooth, plenty of power, keep a good blade on it and you just turn it on and cut wood with no worries. I like that in a machine.

My review of the JET 18QT


----------

